# Snail Leech



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever dealt with these before?

I posted a topic awhile back trying to figure out an invertebrate I had found in my shrimp tank and was able to find out it was a leech (much to my dismay)

Today I was browsing around the internet and found out that the specific one I had was a snail leech. Granted, I have a ton of snails in that tank and if they eat them, great, but I have assassins in there and those arent that cheap. Also, leeches creep me out. I can't even put my hand in the tank without freaking out and thats hindering me from properly cleaning. 

Now, its been about 2 weeks since I pulled the nasty bugger out of my tank and I still have all of my assassins, but I dont know if there are more in my tank. I saw it drop 2 babies when I poked it (it broods its young on its back UGH) so I cant be sure if I have more lurking about.

So I guess what Id like to know is:

1. Will the leeches harm my assassins? Or my shrimp? Will assassins eat them?
I've found several dead shrimp since then, but I dont know if its old age or what not since I bought most of my cherries on CL and dont know the age. I have read that leeches will latch onto shrimp though these ones seem to only eat snails.

2. Any way to check for more leeches? Or the best way to get rid of them? Ive been looking on the internet and havent really found anything on how to get rid of them other that taking down the tank and bleaching. I'd REALLY like to avoid that. Some people mention some sort of de-worming medicine used on dogs but thats really only used for planaria.

3. Will corydoras eat them? I've read about corys eating worms (and the occasional shrimplet) but leeches seem like they would present a challenge...






Thats all for now, Im sure I'll think of more later though~


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## enddoc (Mar 30, 2016)

emeraldsky said:


> Has anyone ever dealt with these before?
> 
> I posted a topic awhile back trying to figure out an invertebrate I had found in my shrimp tank and was able to find out it was a leech (much to my dismay)
> 
> ...


 To kill snail leeches do this:


· To test for snail leeches is simple ¼ teaspoon shrimp pellets will bring them out
· First remove all plants.
· Dip plant in a 50% hydrogen peroxide solution to dislodge pests by flushing with water
· Save your plants in a bucket for 4 weeks
· Remove all creatures which will die from salt being added, Rams horn, Pond snails
· Snail leeches survive Clorox and all other solutions. I know I tried all suggested chemicals
· Bring the salt level part- per-Thousand to 3 ppt with softener salt for 1 week
· Lower it to 2 ppts for 2 weeks
· The last week, do the above test.
· If no leeches then change out with freshwater during this last week to 0 ppt salt.


How this works is the apparently the leeches ball up in a protective cocoon and starve to death. 
:lol:


----------



## enddoc (Mar 30, 2016)

*How to kill snail leeches - worked with 3 aquariums*

To kill snail leeches do this:
· To test for snail leeches is simple ¼ teaspoon shrimp pellets will bring them out
· First remove all plants.
· Dip plant in a 50% hydrogen peroxide solution to dislodge pests by flushing with water
· Save your plants in a bucket for 4 weeks
· Remove all creatures which will die from salt being added, Rams horn, Pond snails
· Snail leeches survive Clorox and all other solutions. I know I tried all suggested chemicals
· Bring the salt level part- per-Thousand to 3 ppt with softener salt for 1 week
· Lower it to 2 ppts for 2 weeks
· The last week, do the above test.
· If no leeches then change out with freshwater during this last week to 0 ppt salt.
How this works is the apparently the leeches ball up in a protective cocoon and starve to death. :lol:


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Get rid of the leeches as they will attack molting shrimp and the assassins. The above is good advise


----------

